# Schwinn Cadillac Bike



## kitykat52 (Jul 27, 2015)

I have just acquired a Girls 26 in. bike made by Chicago Cycle Supply Co. The serial number on this model is G38677, I have attached pictures below. Any assistance I can get will be appreciated.


Thank you in advance

KityKat52


----------



## jkent (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice bike looks to be a 1938-39 mostly complete but the seat is incorrect.
Otherwise a really nice bike.
JKent


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 27, 2015)

*You have a 1941 Schwinn ladies DX model that appears to be all original, nice shape.  The seat is a later 70's era seat and not correct for the bike.  Would take a Mesinger Ladies leather saddle originally.  Great old cruiser in nice shape!  If you decide to pass it along?  I would be interested in the bike!  
It was a "Distributor" sold bike from Chicago Cycle Supply just down the road from the Schwinn factory.  Built by Schwinn but offered by this very large distributor 
who sold Schwinn bicycles under a variety of different head badges, Lincoln, Cadillac, Liberty and others.  *


----------



## kitykat52 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you for your response.  Thanks for letting me know about the seat and the year.  Do you have any idea what the value would be as is?


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 27, 2015)

*Ladies models are a tough sell and sadly often bring about 1/2 the value of the mens models.  
You have a really nice original bike that someone might make a strong offer on.  
To me?  a 300-500 dollar piece.   But as with anything old or antique, there could be someone
out there who would pay more for other reasons....maybe to pair up with a matching mens model etc.  
If the horn works and the headlamp still works (not corroded as is often the case) that's a big bonus and selling plus.
If it was mens 41 DX in that condition, over 1000 dollars no problem.
If you have a moment, tell us how you found the bicycle? 
*


----------



## kitykat52 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you so much for your reply.  I really appreciate all the information.


----------

